
Singapore: A Model of Judgment for the United States?  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/davenport/2009/08/singapore_a_model_of_judgment.html
======
billswift
I wish these people saying "country X is so great" were forced to put their
butts where there mouths are. At least this goof isn't as bad as Needham's
going on and on about China's greatness back in the 1970s and earlier.

